# Where to buy iTunes gift cards?



## M. Warren

Aside from online and Best Buy, what other retailers sell them?

I tried to buy a couple from Best Buy twice last week and both times they were getting a "couldn't connect to TD Bank" error on their registers when they scanned the barcode. I waited around as they asked for help, but they eventually informed me that they were unable to sell them to me. Lame. 

If I'm stuck, I'll buy online and print them out, but I would prefer actual gift cards.

Thanks


----------



## rgray

Shppers Drug Mart. We got some there. I am sure there are other places but I don't know off the top of my head.


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## M. Warren

Thanks!


----------



## Mac Fellow

M. Warren said:


> Aside from online and Best Buy, what other retailers sell them?
> Thanks


I bought a few at Carbon Computing yesterday.


----------



## gizmo321

Costco is selling $50 ones for $44.95.


----------



## ShawnKing

gizmo321 said:


> Costco is selling $50 ones for $44.95.


Yup. I bought two.


----------



## SkyHook

>


----------



## irontree

THe Source (circuit city)has them as well... ah I miss the Radio Shack name!


----------



## Chris

I've bought them at Future Shop, Wal-Mart, Macs Milk and other small retailers. That Costco deal is pretty good!


----------



## fjnmusic

I have seen them at a number of 7-Eleven stores as well. 10% off even.


----------



## gmark2000

Walmart sometimes has them on sale. I bought a $25 card for $20 there in September.


----------



## chas_m

Might have been easier to list places that DON'T have iTunes gift cards. I see them at every grocery store, convenience store, electronics store, pharmacy, "big box" retailer and gift shop in town!


----------



## rgray




----------



## pm-r

Yeah, but a pretty stupid SPAMer when their prices are higher than just using some local stores: :yikes:


----------



## pm-r

iTuneGift.4SaleUSA said:


> Hahahaha....Now it's proved that who are the spammer. It's not a great deal that you attach you product with your recommend price.



Huh…??? I think you may have your brain attached backwards as the image shot was taken from exactly the site you suggested!! And they sure weren't my "recommended price"!! 



> [I said:
> 
> 
> 
> iTuneGift.4SaleUSA;1881209]I think you should try from 4SaleUSA[dot]com I also bought it there.[/I]
Click to expand...


----------



## itunesadvice

The best and the most reputed sites are eBay, Amazon or the BestBuy hopefully you are already known of them and I am also bought $50 iTunes Gift Card often. But now a days I switch it from them to 4SaleUSA because they gave me a reasonable rate. Most of time they offered 30-40% discount on iTunes Gift Card.


----------



## SINC

itunesadvice said:


> The best and the most reputed sites are eBay, Amazon or the BestBuy hopefully you are already known of them and I am also bought $50 iTunes Gift Card often. But now a days I switch it from them to 4SaleUSA because they gave me a reasonable rate. Most of time they offered 30-40% discount on iTunes Gift Card.


^

Just more:


----------



## Droseph

I usually buy my cards from http://iTunes-GiftCards.com. They're reliable and have an automated service for verified customers.


----------



## pm-r

Droseph said:


> I usually buy my cards from http://iTunes-GiftCards.com. They're reliable and have an automated service for verified customers.



Yeah right!! "_*...iTunes Gift Card for the iTunes USA Web Store only*_." in case you didn't notice what site you're at.

Tanks for the SPAM — NOT!!!  tptptptp


----------



## Droseph

pm-r said:


> Yeah right!! "_*...iTunes Gift Card for the iTunes USA Web Store only*_." in case you didn't notice what site you're at.
> 
> Tanks for the SPAM — NOT!!!  tptptptp


wow, such hostility. I buy from the us store as it’s much better selection than the canadian store.


----------



## rgray

Yet MORE!


----------



## pm-r

Have we got some cross posting happening here??? I'm getting dizzy and confused - easy to do. 

Buying iTunes with Paypal - is there a way? - Page 3 - ehMac.ca


----------



## eMacMan

10% off $50 cards through to late March at 7/11.

Not as good as the 20% we've seen in the past but iTunes has compensated for that with the big price increases.


----------



## egremont

Noticed in my Superstore flyer that they have $30 multipack for 10% off. March 20th to April 2nd. 

The flyer was sent out in the Sarnia, Ont area.


----------

